# Question about ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system.



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi fast question. My mobo Asus Z170-P and psu Corsair 750RM. If i make very brief power outage ( for 2 second? ) my pc restart with message: "“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.” Press F1 to continue." After restart is again fine. So question. Why after very brief power outage i am getting this msg? Is this normal?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, it's designed to shut down safely in the event that the power feed becomes unstable or fluctuates too much.

You would need a good UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply) connected to maintain PC uptime with power outages over about 50 milliseconds.

Question: why did you make such a power outage?


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

In my home last time was power outage for a moment , when i back to home i met that msg on display:""“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.” 

So to be sure i tried to replicate this. And when i cut power for a moment pc restart with that message instead of shutdown. Is this normal ,dont worry ?

I ask because i have AC POWER LOSS RESTART OFF in bios. So why it restarting with this message Anti-Surge? Can you explain me?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

ASUS Anti Surge can be buggy, uninstall/disable it, problem solved.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Somebody said that my psu is faulty if i am getting that msg. :*"
So my psu is bad when i am getting ANTI SURGE error after cutting power in house for almost 2 seconds?


Yes, yes it is, you really have no other recourse than to buy this PSU."*

Listen to him? Psu is stable on load.


Link:
https://community.futuremark.com/fo...US-anti-surge-was-triggered-to-protect-system

Last post on 1 page.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

No, don't listen to him - yet. And also, you don't really understand this feature. 

There are many many people out there who have solved all their problems by disabling ASUS Anti-surge. For many users, it is more hassle than it is worth because the threshold triggering the feature seems to be set too sensitive causing potentially damaging "false positives"!  

I agree 100% with satrow's recommendation to use a "good" UPS with AVR (automatic voltage regulation). In fact, I recommend all computers be on a good UPS with AVR - not just to protect your computer, but all your network gear and monitor(s) too. 

And for the record, the ATX Form Factor standard requires all ATX power supplies to "hold-up" output power for a minimum of 16ms when the input power drops below 90VAC (or 180VAC) with 115VAC (or 230VAC) input. 

Most of the better UPSs will cutover to battery or boost (regulate) the voltage as necessary if there is a drop below those thresholds within just 5-7ms (50ms would be about 3 times too late!). 



> So to be sure i tried to replicate this


:nonono: That's a good way to corrupt your boot drive and make your computer unbootable! This is the problem with this feature - it suddenly kills power to the motherboard causing the OS to crash hard. Sudden shutdowns can and often does corrupt files on the drive(s). 

Killing power to replicate the problem is not just potentially damaging to critical system files and your data, killing power to replicate this problem is just not logical! 

Why?

What is a surge? It is NOT a loss of power or drop in voltage! It is a sudden and excessive _increase_ in voltage as caused by lightning or some other anomalies coming off the grid, or by a faulty appliance in your home dumping the surge on the circuit. 

Even with a top quality PSU in perfect condition, if the surge (or spike) is "extreme" the PSU may not be able to suppress the surge sufficiently to prevent a corresponding surge in the supply's output and that is what triggers the ASUS anti-surge feature, not a drop or loss of voltage!

So you need to address the power anomalies entering your PSU, not exiting them. And this best done with a "good" UPS with AVR. 

IMO, the ASUS anti-surge feature is a poorly implemented feature driven by misguided marketing weenies to increase sales. *IF* this feature was so great, why haven't Gigabyte, MSI, ASRock, BioStar and the other major brands followed suit with their own implementation? Actually, they have and it is called voltage regulation - something all motherboards have anyway.

I am NOT saying your PSU is definitely good. I am saying you need make sure you are supplying your PSU good power before you assume your PSU is bad.

FTR, I use an APC 1500VA UPS to support my computer, modem, wireless router, and two 24" monitors. I also have a good UPS with AVR on my big screen TV and home theater equipment. And I even have an UPS on my garage door opener! 

You might also get yourself a AC Outlet Tester to ensure your outlet is properly wired and grounded.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The reply linked to in #5 isn't meant to be taken seriously, it's supposed to be fun, like a joke, it's titled "*Not to be taken seriously, honest.* ".


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I note the OP (pio34) in that linked thread has been banned for being a troll too.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Hmmm, speaking of trolls: Question about ASUS anti-surge was triggered.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, banning is something that happens quite frequently to the OP here, whichever user name he uses, here's a recent one that might also be of interest: NvStreamUserAgent.exe after power outage. | Windows Secrets Lounge


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

It is too bad some folks are just so desperate for attention, they continually do the same unacceptable thing over and over again - often thinking they are being clever by choosing different disguises when in reality, everyone is, or soon will be, on to them. Oh well.


----------

